# 3 Muscovies that aren't laying



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

I have 3 Muscovy ducks that are not laying. When we got them the previous owner she said that they were free range layers but they stopped laying after the 1st week. We gave them more food and more water but they still are not laying. What do I do?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

the stress of moving may have stopped the laying - when settled in they should start again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do ducks need light like chickens do?


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Do ducks need light like chickens do?


Yes they do. They also do way better free ranging then locked up. They are great foragers and are easy to herd.

I clip the flight wings of my Muscovy Ducks every 6 months so they don't fly away.

None of my birds are laying right now. It could be because it's winter and they hate snow. It could also be because I moved their goat buddies out of their pen(got tired of constantly cleaning everything).


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Also Muscovy Ducks lay batches 3 times a year. If you take away most of their eggs they'll stop laying for a bit. 

Did you let them keep their eggs?


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Muscovies' ancestors are from a very warm climate. They will probably get into gear when the days get longer and the weather warms up a little bit.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah ours don't lay until it warms up more, they lay all spring/summer and stop when it gets cool again


----------

